# Yes or No?



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

or should i do black and green? what are you guys feeling


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i think black and green would look better.


----------



## Type.O (Jan 15, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> i think black and green would look better.


I agree. Better combination.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd also agree, but I hate neon/pastel colors, which you seem to enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I.. third that? :laugh:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I rock a black ride rickers jacket and green ride attica pants


----------

